# Iran'snew gay executions



## Daniyel (Aug 30, 2014)

Iran s New Gay Executions - The Daily Beast

Interesting article, Iran executions of gays, yet some consider the Iranian not to be a radical Islamic state, I say lets allow them nuclear power.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 30, 2014)

Iran does not want a rogue state like ISIS to in anyway show it is able to kill more than them...


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2014)

I fail to see the problem?

The sodomites knew the law and chose to break it and become criminals.

So they had to pay the price for their criminal activity.    ...


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 30, 2014)

The Sodomites are the Iranians, radical Muslim scumbags, killing people for not obeying the Quran.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> The Sodomites are the Iranians, radical Muslim scumbags, killing people for not obeying the Quran.


You might need to look up the definition of "sodomite" in the dictionary.

Just saying...........


----------



## Ropey (Aug 30, 2014)

That's who Iran was hanging....

...their sodomites.


^These were Sunni Arab Iranians.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 30, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The Sodomites are the Iranians, radical Muslim scumbags, killing people for not obeying the Quran.
> ...


Let me educate all those who have no idea who the Sodomites were, and why they were punished, in the bible [Old Testment] Abraham's brother - Lott - chose the road leading to Sdom and Amora, the Sdomites or Sodomites had a very strict and twisted cruel law, begging for money wasn't forbidden, but giving money to the poor was a death penalty, and all the Sodomites would've been sharing with the property of the convicted, so does in Iran, the law - Quran - is very strict and twisted cruel law, instead of deporting them, locking them in prison, educating them, or any other alternative which is not death and torture is better, but they Sodomites choose to execute them by the name of the Quran, the very strict and twisted cruel law..


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


You really need to ask you Rabbi why G-d destroyed Sdom and Amora as was written in the Torah..

You seem slightly confused..........


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 30, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Oh yes of course, they are infected like all the Sodomites with unrestricted lust rewarded by Islam, Iran are the true Sodomites, and one day they will be destroyed.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Again, your really need to talk to a Rabbi.

Seriously...........


----------



## Penelope (Aug 30, 2014)

That was in the OT?? The sodomites were about giving money to the poor?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2014)

Penelope said:


> That was in the OT?? The sodomites were about giving money to the poor?


LOL........the zionist juden Daniyel is always lecturing people about staying on topic.

And then turns around and derails his own thread.   ......


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 30, 2014)

Penelope said:


> That was in the OT?? The sodomites were about giving money to the poor?


Typical reading comprehension haha!!
We are discussing how Iran turn out to be Sdom in our time, for some reason Sunshine is decisive to show that Iran's  Muslims are indeed advanced society as he claims, turn out I had to educate Sunshine explaining to him why Iran are the Sodomites in the biblical story, infected by radical Islam law as the bible teach us to stay of, and the end of these criminals.

Back to the subject, this is awful don't you think Penelope?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > That was in the OT?? The sodomites were about giving money to the poor?
> ...


No.......the people of Sdom are the sodomites in the Bible story.

G-d will be mad at you Daniyel if you keep twisting his scripture.    ......


----------



## Samson (Aug 30, 2014)

Born Queer and in Islam....

damn

And we thought is sucked to be Black in Ferguson, MO


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 30, 2014)

Iran are the new Nazis?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Iran are the new Nazis?


Nope..........that honor goes to the Israeli's.    ....


----------



## Penelope (Aug 30, 2014)

I should of never involved myself in this one.Saying that due to Iran"s laws on homosexuality and since the US , Europe, Canada, and Israel has very lax laws,even allowing homosexuals to be married, indeed it could be dangerous for them to have nuclear weapons if they would want to eradicate homosexuality, I take it that is what your getting at comparing their laws for homosexuals and nuclear weapons, right.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Aug 30, 2014)

"There are no homosexuals in Iran"-- Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, Columbia University address, 2007

So there you go. What's the big deal here? How can a country with no homosexuals, be persecuting homosexuals? This is probably yet one more trumped up charge by radical elements of the American left.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 31, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> The Sodomites are the Iranians, radical Muslim scumbags, killing people for not obeying the Quran.





			
				Sunni Man said:
			
		

> You might need to look up the definition of "sodomite" in the dictionary.
> 
> Just saying...........





			
				Daniyel said:
			
		

> Let me educate all those who have no idea who the Sodomites were, and why they were punished, in the bible [Old Testment] Abraham's brother - Lott - chose the road leading to Sdom and Amora, the Sdomites or Sodomites had a very strict and twisted cruel law, begging for money wasn't forbidden, but giving money to the poor was a death penalty, and all the Sodomites would've been sharing with the property of the convicted, so does in Iran, the law - Quran - is very strict and twisted cruel law, instead of deporting them, locking them in prison, educating them, or any other alternative which is not death and torture is better, but they Sodomites choose to execute them by the name of the Quran, the very strict and twisted cruel law..



@Daniyel

You should watch this movie, guy. The Wikipedia link explains the plot best:

The Purge 2013 - IMDb

The Purge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

It's the best (secular) representation of Sodom ever encapsulated on film, in my opinion.

The whole time I was watching that, I was thinking, "_Wow. This is the story of Sodom. And America — home of the prison-industrial complex, where we throw the poor into prison just because they're poor_."

I don't think it's gonna be much longer 'til America actually becomes the dystopic America in _The Purge_, man.

Eventually, we'll quit using wars as ruses to kill the poor and imprisonment as a means of locking them up and forgetting about them, and just start killing them outright in the streets.

That is exactly what Sodom was.

I'm with you 100% there, Daniyel.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 31, 2014)

God himself destroyed S & G, not man, according to the Bible.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 31, 2014)

Penelope said:


> God himself destroyed S & G, not man, according to the Bible.


You simply come with statements out of the blue, nobody was even talking about why or whom destroyed Sdom VaAmora (except Sunshine, nobody important) but about their laws and behavior.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 31, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > God himself destroyed S & G, not man, according to the Bible.
> ...



You brought it up Daniyel
Let me educate all those who have no idea who the Sodomites were, and why they were punished, in the bible [Old Testment] Abraham's brother - Lott - chose the road leading to Sdom and Amora, the Sdomites or Sodomites had a very strict and twisted cruel law, begging for money wasn't forbidden, but giving money to the poor was a death penalty, and all the Sodomites would've been sharing with the property of the convicted, so does in Iran, the law - Quran - is very strict and twisted cruel law, instead of deporting them, locking them in prison, educating them, or any other alternative which is not death and torture is better, but they Sodomites choose to execute them by the name of the Quran, the very strict and twisted cruel law..


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 31, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Anywhere in my post do you see the word 'Destroyed' 'God' or any other reference to why or what happened to them?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 31, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



We all know the story and meaning behind it.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 31, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Apparently not, that's why I had to educate Sunshine.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 31, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Oh ok I see, that's your pet name for him.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 4, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> "There are no homosexuals in Iran"-- Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, Columbia University address, 2007
> 
> So there you go. What's the big deal here? How can a country with no homosexuals, be persecuting homosexuals? This is probably yet one more trumped up charge by radical elements of the American left.



Of course they aren't.

They kill them all.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Lets see here are you trying to say the Sodomites did not want to rape the two male angles, even though Lot offered them his virgin dtrs ( I can't even imagine a father doing that). So the whole S & G story was not about homosexuality or rape??

Lipush I'd like your opinion on this as well, to see what you think .TIA.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


It is only a metaphor of unimaginable sins like child rape and molestation of pure evil with no boundaries, the religious concept find gays a sin which is why it include homosexuality.
Educate yourself Penelope.
Sodom and Gomorrah - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Nope you took the story of Sodom and G and made it into something its not. I image  a new teaching by your rabbis. Why would you call Iran the Sodomites?

 Quran - is very strict and twisted cruel law, 

Well Daniyel they got it from your book, what did you do to homosexuals in the OT?

(Next time if you want to tell a story from the Bible tell it right)


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Jews invented that book, Zionists actually.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 4, 2014)

And based on that I created the metaphor inside the Biblical story, the double meaning is the metaphor you know,you and Sunshine only understood the second metaphor, a toast to stupidity


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

I know what a metaphor is, hey I know Israel makes lots of money off their GL parade every year, I hear Tel Aviv is the new S of the globe.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> I know what a metaphor is, hey I know Israel makes lots of money off their GL parade every year, I hear Tel Aviv is the new S of the globe.


Israel doesn't make a lot of money as you think, and there is a several positions about this, but Israel is far better place for gays rather than any other Islamic State (got the metaphor again,?) in the world, since you have such a terrible perspective and needless to say logic, common sense, and mental capabilities in general, I wouldn't go on derailing the thread to Israel, lets talk about you Penelope, are you happened to be a British Muslim ?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

*Well Daniyel they got it from your book, what did you do to homosexuals in the OT? (Please answer.)*

(Next time if you want to tell a story from the Bible tell it right
Jews invented that book, Zionists actually.[/QUOTE

I wish you would tell the fundamental Christians that,

Leviticus 20:13
If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I know what a metaphor is, hey I know Israel makes lots of money off their GL parade every year, I hear Tel Aviv is the new S of the globe.
> ...



Yes homosexuals are safe in Israel. Now Daniyel you do make good money off that get together, admit it. Its one thing to works with gay and lesbian, but when they are now allowed to be married, thanks to your ACLU here, the only people going to be hurt are kids and the lawyers just got a whole bunch of new clients. I image its as appalling to Muslims now as it once was to Jews.

I'm sure they were stoned in your OT.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Still talking about Israel? fine, first of all, EVERYONE benefit from ANY kind of festival since people spend their money, but thanks to primitives like you, the security forces and preparations cost far beyond that money that actually goes to the store owners of nearby streets, and private sector, which of course pay their tax so Israel benefit from that parade for something like 0.001% of everything, but later waste it on security essentials. 
Gays can't marry by Jewish traditional marriage because its forbidden by Judaism, but they can marry a civil marriage like the Muslims, Druze, Christians, Samertains, Circassians, and any other secular does, they can also do any ceremony they desire to, they are also recognized as a couple and receive everything a straight couple does.
*So Gays and Lesbians are allowed to marry and my opinion is that they should be allowed to do so.*
The rest of your post is a complete stupidity and nonsense as usual so I won't bother to proceed, and no, we do not stone people.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Not anymore hey (the stoning) No I do not think they should be put to death, but there needs to be a line, where marriage is between man and woman.(but that is my view).


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penelope----you DO make good money lying both supine and prone----ADMIT IT!!!!        which position do you PREFER?---
Well      obviously it does not matter so long as your clients
PAY


----------



## alpine (Sep 4, 2014)

These people are not even trying to be civil. 
Allowing them anywhere near the nuclear technology is a mistake. 
Israel has all the right to try to prevent this to happen...


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

alpine said:


> These people are not even trying to be civil.
> Allowing them anywhere near the nuclear technology is a mistake.
> Israel has all the right to try to prevent this to happen...




Why what have they done?? Civil, when Israel is bad mouthing them everyday.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


This is what I said above, they can do whatever they like to but in Iran they kill them, this is a violating of human rights, nobody even blink, like I said before, they could have imprison, tax , banish , deport , and basically every other violation of human rights that would've been better choice for everyone but instead they decided to kill them!


----------



## alpine (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > These people are not even trying to be civil.
> ...



Killing people because of their sex or religion is not accepted as a civilized act in this world, in this century. 

Maybe it was ok in the mid ages, but not anymore. You cant do that,  and people will criticise you when you do that.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

alpine said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



So how do you feel about Saudi Arabia? Should they be nuked as well.


----------



## alpine (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Haha, nuking would be going easy on them. I would just isolate them from the rest of the world, take all their oil, and leave them to rot...


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Saudi Arabia are not the most modern or civilized people in the ME no doubt, but they are making progress, and nuking people is  NOT a solution EVER, I don't want to see Saudi Arabia nuked as well as Iran.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

I wouldn't trust any article this guy says.
He is openly gay and Jewish and often works in the intersecting fields of LGBT people and Jewish traditions.[4] He has written 200 articles for _The Daily Beast_, _Salon_, _The Jerusalem Post_, _Slate_, _Tikkun_, _Zeek_, _Reality Sandwich_,[5] and other publications.
Once more spreading the hate.

They possibly sodomized a 13 year old, but I guess your both fine with that. Child pedophile, heard Jews are big into it.
Me , I don't' believe in capital punishment, but I would take all pedophiles and drop them off on Alcatraz. to protect society. They can fend for themselves, Goes with 1st degree murders, and rapist.

Mahmoud Asgari and Ayaz Marhoni - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## alpine (Sep 4, 2014)

No, no, no, nuking is too easy. I want to make an example out of Saudi Arabia. 

1. Isolate them
2. Take their oil
3. Watch them rot

You can do this in a very civilized way, everybody would be delighted to watch this happening. And the world would be a much better place...


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> I wouldn't trust any article this guy says.
> He is openly gay and Jewish and often works in the intersecting fields of LGBT people and Jewish traditions.[4] He has written 200 articles for _The Daily Beast_, _Salon_, _The Jerusalem Post_, _Slate_, _Tikkun_, _Zeek_, _Reality Sandwich_,[5] and other publications.
> Once more spreading the hate.
> 
> ...


They were not pedophiles don't twist it, this is also, like Sunshine said - the law in Iran..and George Galloway embrace it by the way.


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


In your free time.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



That is good to know, everyone will progress on their own, if allowed to.


----------



## alpine (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The only problem is that, Saudi Arabia do NOT need to progress to any direction. Thats why they are stuck where they are for the last 1000 years...


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

Well looky here, instead of killing homosexuals now, they do sex change operations , on Thailand does more.

Iran data show growing coercion of LGBT sex changes 76 CRIMES


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Well looky here, instead of killing homosexuals now, they do sex change operations , on Thailand does more.
> 
> Iran data show growing coercion of LGBT sex changes 76 CRIMES


You work so hard to support Muslim regimes - the worse and radical ones, you must be Muslim as well, by your name I assume its British, you don't have to answer, your ignorance earlier indicates I just made a direct hit 

And THAILAND DOES NOT EXECUTE LG AND TRANSGENDERS!


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Well looky here, instead of killing homosexuals now, they do sex change operations , on Thailand does more.
> ...



No but they do sex changes. I'm not for forcing someone to do a sex change but beats death and its  a start in the right move. Sorry French and American born.

I'm just trying to weed out the propaganda.


----------



## alpine (Sep 4, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Well looky here, instead of killing homosexuals now, they do sex change operations , on Thailand does more.
> ...



You would be claiming he was "uneducated"  if he was a muslim, that would be easy enough for you, right.

With a french american, thats gonna be tough for you, innit?


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 4, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Of course they aren't.
> 
> They kill them all.


 
Yes, I was being cynical. I just thought it was ironic that one of the nation's leading educational institutions (Columbia University), that's boasted of it's very high homosexual faculty population, invited someone like Ahmadinejad as a guest speaker. God knows how many queers he's strung up from crane booms. I watched the Columbia event on C-Span. All those gay faculty members sitting there googly-eyed and fascinated, looked like nothing so much as a bunch of moths attracted to an open flame.


----------

